# Another New House, New Garage thread



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi all, we moved into this last August,

My only stipulation, Must Have A Garage!
So here it is, nice wide drive(for a new build)

Unfortunately despite moving into a bigger house the garage looked like this for a few weeks.

Anyway, we ordered some worktop to do this in the house,

which turned up with a small piece of damage, so a replacement was sent out and I was allowed to do with damaged piece what I wanted:thumb:
This gave me a kick start to sort the garage.
First thing to do was sort out the loft space for storage, so a couple of extra support joists were bolted to the walls, then all boarded out.



This gave me room to start building the worktop frame, now I am no big DIY man so please go easy on my workmanship.


So onto the wall painting, 20L of wickes cheap emulsion. Horrible job, needed 3 coats and will get another over summer.


Much brighter now, with 2 X 3 spot lights fitted, spare from the original ones in the kitchen.
This is how it looks now, floor painted with 3 coats of Steel blue ronseal garage floor paint, unit doors wrapped in blue carbon fibre vinyl wrap.
Very happy to get to this state, for only about £200:thumb:




Big stuff under here

Plenty of storage, door are magnetic to allow easy access when a car is in there

Next thing is to sort out some extra sockets.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Looking good buddy. 

If you leave your car parked there, can next door get into their garage?


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes next door have a brick built car port with a bedroom on top and there own drive way
You can just make it out in the first pic


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Great job pal. Floor looks really good


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Good work. Where are you actually based as this looks ridiculously like the estate I currently live on!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks. I'm near Swadlincote, Derbyshire.

Really pleased with the floor. 2 coats of sealer, 3 coats of paint. Looks great, durability tbc.

It's actually quite big for a new build single garage, 6.1m x 3.2m internally. 

My mk4 mondeo fits in with the stuff as it is, just very tight through the door, about 1cm either side of the mirrors!


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice mancave. 
Mine now has shelves and work top on most areas. 5 bikes, 2 kids bikes, scooters, skateboards, tools, DIY bits, gardening stuff, camping kit. Bulging at the seams! Motorbike in there as well.
Jealous of your space.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

jenks said:


> Yes next door have a brick built car port with a bedroom on top and there own drive way
> You can just make it out in the first pic


I was wondering that. Do you own both garages?

Great job on the transformation though for the price.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Unfortunately just a single garage.

Need to tidy up the wiring for the stereo, got 4 speakers in there and a 200W system, just enough!

Anyone recommend a good signal boosting indoor antenna?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovely house and garage mate. Love how much cheaper the houses are in derby compared to down south though, got family in derby and they live in one of the new estates.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

:devil: don't ever say I live in Derby:devil:

I'm about 10 miles out from derby, that's near enough. 

Seriously though, I know what you mean about prices, I have seen the same house by the same builder, less than an hour from me for about £100k more. Never thought a 1/4 million pound house would be a bargain


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

jenks said:


> :devil: don't ever say I live in Derby:devil:
> 
> I'm about 10 miles out from derby, that's near enough.
> 
> Seriously though, I know what you mean about prices, I have seen the same house by the same builder, less than an hour from me for about £100k more. Never thought a 1/4 million pound house would be a bargain


 Yeh the prices are well different. My cousin bought her house years ago for £400k i think which is pricey for up north lol and houses like her 5 bed here would be maybe 800k.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Just a small update, bought another shelving unit and got my detailing stuff more organized.


And got my Karcher racks fitted.



Just need to find time to have tidy up, got a bit messy in there


----------

